# Surrey pet supplies online shop closing!!!



## Bradley

Where will I get my near trade price reptile goods from now! Might have to make an order before they close down!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

What makes you say they are closing ? I can't see anything on thier site ?


----------



## greendale9061

Just got an email too saying its closing from 30th March!!!!!


I out an order in on Friday too, and need to use up my sps points before next week.


Might have to give them a ring in the morning to see if they can add a little item onto my order.


What a shame, I used to get bulk orders of substrate from them and the arcadia items were reasonable too.


What to do now!!!!1


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Ah ok, I've not had an email but tbh the customer service hasn't been that great lately, (which was odd) maybe they've been winding it down

I guess I'll be using Swell for everything then :whistling2:


----------



## deefa139

heatherjhenshaw said:


> What makes you say they are closing ? I can't see anything on thier site ?



Got the same email. Seems a strange decision considering they will probably loose a lot of custom with not being able to order online.


----------



## petman99

To put the record straight we are looking at closing the on line side of the business down on the 30th March due to rising costs both in shipping and also packing.

We have always tried to bring the best prices on all our products we do and we fill that the only way we can keep this up is buy doing all the great deals in our Retail Superstore where we have no additional costs.

Like the introduction today of all pre-packed livefood now only 1.20 a tub etc.
Our store will be stocking even a wider range of products over the next few weeks with deals that you are not going to get anywhere else i know that is not good for people miles away from us but for us this seems the right move.

Our website will stay up and running and will show you all the products we are doing and at what prices.


----------



## Galactic Mushroom

Noooooo!  I spent nearly £800 on that site so far. I don't want it to shut


----------



## graham40

petman99 said:


> To put the record straight we are looking at closing the on line side of the business down on the 30th March due to rising costs both in shipping and also packing.
> 
> We have always tried to bring the best prices on all our products we do and we fill that the only way we can keep this up is buy doing all the great deals in our Retail Superstore where we have no additional costs.
> 
> Like the introduction today of all pre-packed livefood now only 1.20 a tub etc.
> Our store will be stocking even a wider range of products over the next few weeks with deals that you are not going to get anywhere else i know that is not good for people miles away from us but for us this seems the right move.
> 
> Our website will stay up and running and will show you all the products we are doing and at what prices.


Surely if you just up prices a little. Couple of pense here and there. Up te shipping costs. Trust me doing this will not loose you business you will still be half the price of a lot of shops. 
The way your website works is much better than others and prices rise people understand that and that means you need to rase yours. If you shut your website down this country will be taking a large step backwards for the uk's reptile cominity. I think you are making a big mistake I really do


----------



## spottymint

Shops are closing left, right & centre. Closing down the website in this digital era, is most likely suicide.

I'm not too far away from Surrey pets, but unless I con the O/H to take me, that's my custom lost too.


----------



## Artisan

Will be gutted about this. A lot of people I know including myself buy a lot from them....we wont be able to make it to the shop - being so far away so will have to use other online shops like swell/blue lizard etc instead.
They will lose a hell of a lot of business and seeing as in todays harsh retail climate if you haven't got an online shop - the you're pretty much doomed to die a slow death as the competition slowly wins over and new companys see an oportunity to spring up with good prices.

Will miss you SPS


----------



## jenjen23

This is rubbish, I've got all my rep supplies from them, so much cheaper than elsewhere, stats are even cheaper than ebay. Can't the shipping costs just be increased a bit?


----------



## petman99

We will take another look at it tomorrow re costs etc and see what is best for all of us so as not to loose all you great customers.


----------



## berbers

My god i'm gutted!! SPS is by far the best reptile supplies store anywhere on the net.

like someone said, i'm sure you can adjust your prices accordingly to cover the extra shipping/handling costs without loosing any business. your prices are way lower than anyone else and i've always had excellent service

There's no way i'd ever be able to come into the shop so sadly you'd loose my custom altogether aswell. it does seem barmy to close an online store in favour of bricks and mortar outlet when everyone else is doing the opposite.


----------



## Tombo46

I understand that people are upset about this news but it is unfair and downright insulting to tell the owners of Surrey Pet Supplies that they a pretty much doomed to die a death because they have made a decision to shut their online shop.

I am sure they have weighed up the costs like any other business owner would do. Sometimes what is best for the customer is not always best for the business.


----------



## blabble182

Best get that signature off your tag then I expect. Not gonna lie always ordered from you before but now it seems that you don't want people to buy from you, I for one do not have the means to use you again which is a shame because I'd budgeted my new viv wall on your prices so now my 300 quids worth of products is more like 350. Like said above closing an online shop and relying on the real thing is a mistake, online retailers will always undercut and win from pure ease


----------



## alcopops

Scrap the points thing and add 50p to everything to cover the costs and it would still be miles cheaper than anywhere.

I've spent £100's there in the last couple of years, had an order just last week.Be a shame if it goes but I don't run the business.


----------



## Petersmith

Perhaps the very reason that it is closing is the very thing that you all like and enjoy.... Prices too cheap to sustain a business on perhaps?


----------



## misshissy

gutted as well. I know alot of us scots use surreys  I have always used them


----------



## Stephan Grundy

Does this mean that Surrey won't be doing any shipping at all, or just that it won't be possible to order from the website?

I'll be gutted if Surrey is no longer shipping at all - I live in rural Ireland, and the local shops have very limited selections (e.g., they don't carry Habistat products at all). A bit over a month ago, Surrey charged me £11.00 two-day shipping for the same order that Blue Reptile was charging over £40.00 standard shipping for. They are always the first place I look at when I need supplies & accessories for my snakes, and I've recommended them to many other herp people in Ireland as well because of the great selection, good prices, and reliable, fast, cheap shipping. If the shipping company they use has changed the prices, just say so - bet it's still cheaper than the unreliable, overpriced monster that is Royal Mail! 
And prices of everything on-line could, I think, go up slightly and *still* be just about the best in these islands.


----------



## Dollfoot

What happens about the 5 year warranty? I have a exo terra mister and worried it may go faulty? Should I return it for a refund just in case?


----------



## berbers

You'd still be covered. They're only closing the online side of the shop, not the business itself


----------



## Adamsreps

I'm sure people, myself included would happily pay a bit more for the shipping and packing costs, your stuff would still be the cheapest about, and good quality too

It would be a real shame to close as you have become my go to online retailer for reptile related goods


----------



## lucozade3000

They should CLOSE THE STORE and develop the on-line business. Much cheaper to run!
Can't believe that the idea of getting rid of the on-line retail is even on the table!
Sad day.

-J


----------



## graham40

Tombo46 said:


> I understand that people are upset about this news but it is unfair and downright insulting to tell the owners of Surrey Pet Supplies that they a pretty much doomed to die a death because they have made a decision to shut their online shop.
> 
> I am sure they have weighed up the costs like any other business owner would do. Sometimes what is best for the customer is not always best for the business.


I completely under stand what your saying and was really in 2 minds about doing what I have done but I thought it might be worth trying to show SPS how braud there customer base is and how much people love the service they bring to the cominity. 
I hope this thread shows this to the owners and makes them see that all there hard work really has payed off


----------



## Jack W

I am sad to hear that the online store is closing. I pretty much only use it for my reptile equipment and dry goods, it is by far the cheapest retailer. I don't think I have used another retailer for a couple of years now, for items like ceramic bulbs, thermostats and aspen. I too will unfortunately be unlikely to visit the retail shop due to its location.

Sorry to hear this and all the best.


----------



## Scrimey

lucozade3000 said:


> They should CLOSE THE STORE and develop the on-line business. Much cheaper to run!
> Can't believe that the idea of getting rid of the on-line retail is even on the table!
> Sad day.
> 
> -J


One of my favourite shops to go into its massive so much selection , it would more of a shame to some people to lose the shop floor than the online shop ?


----------



## bob brown

just want to add my name to the list of folks Gutted by this decision, I live in Highlands and am never gonna be any where near your shop, i do however order just about anything i want from Surry Direct, i see you (surry ) are reading this thread,so my rantting is aimed at you, please:flrt: reconcider this, we are happy to add a bit to postage etc and you are hands down the cheepest in the market so upping prices a bit wont make much odds to most but may keep your on line trade Viable.

Im sure you have looked into all the options but surly as folk said before on line is the way forward, not somthing to drop.

Im affraid i will just have to order from else where as clearly i aint going to drive to Surry for some aspen! and i think even if you are still realy cheep, will you be cheeper than just getting it delivered from elsewhere? can folk be bothered or afford to drive any distance to get items that can be sent to there door?

lets hope you find a solution to this, and if not I wish you all the best in your future endevours, but im affraid you wont see any of my trade again - not as a threat but as a practicality


----------



## stark

Will the prices of products advertised on the website remain the same or go up once the on-line shop is closed?.. I suspect the latter 

A mate of mine went to the shop the other week to buy a small viv.. Dont know all the exact details, but they only had one in stock and it was nearly twice the price of the same one on the website.. He was told that he had to order on-line to get that price..!?

Either way.. I have ordered on-line in the past and was happy with service. I am lucky to live close enough to visit the store, should I need (something I actually have never done).. Cant speak for all the people that can only visit via the internet, who's custom they will no doubt lose.

Tom


----------



## Eliot

*Re think*



berbers said:


> You'd still be covered. They're only closing the online side of the shop, not the business itself


You need to consider.... More items for sale, less customers. You really need to look at this again!!!

This is a good advertising strategy!!! 

Good luck either way!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

I've seen enought good shops go under because of the internet costing people their jobs and also depriving the public and future keepers seeing what they would like to own and maybe in the future breed.

I'm glad SPS are thinking of sticking to traditional way of shopping, unlike so many companies these days. Either way I will continue to use them.

The one way they could continue the online business is as said put extra on the packeging of EVERY online order regardless of how local it is.


----------



## Miss Lily

People are saying 'just increase delivery charges' - that is the very thing that put me off ordering from them! I live on the Isle of Wight and refused to pay £12 for a service that the mainland UK gets for £4.99!


----------



## stark

Bradleybradleyc said:


> I've seen enought good shops go under because of the internet costing people their jobs and also depriving the public and future keepers seeing what they would like to own and maybe in the future breed.
> 
> I'm glad SPS are thinking of sticking to traditional way of shopping, unlike so many companies these days. Either way I will continue to use them.
> 
> The one way they could continue the online business is as said put extra on the packeging of EVERY online order regardless of how local it is.


What about all the staff, like the ladies that answer the phone about queries and the product packers? Wont they lose their jobs if the online side closes?

Dont disagree with what you are saying though mate.

Tom


----------



## Guy_Brooks

You will loose more money closing down your site. Better yet I bet you'd loose more money closing down the site than the actual shop :whistling2:.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

stark said:


> What about all the staff, like the ladies that answer the phone about queries and the product packers? Wont they lose their jobs if the online side closes?
> 
> Dont disagree with what you are saying though mate.
> 
> Tom


They could still be there to answer the phones, customers will still have questions that need answering. 

I know nothing about the staff set up there so can't really comment, one member of staff could be online sales and packer rolled into one 

I'm sorry people I would rather walk into a shop then log into one. 

I'm old school like that


----------



## mi0sam

Has this got anything to do with the price fixxing by some suppliers by any chance? I know a local guy here had problems as he was selling stuff to cheap in there eyes.If it is just refuse to sell there products. I hope you dont shut the online shop down and give into them, I have paid £15 for delivery to Belfast and still saved money on buying locally.

you will be sadly missed by many.
Cheers Sam.


----------



## Galactic Mushroom

It's not just the prices that is good but the number of products they have for sale so much more than other sites


----------



## petman99

stark said:


> Will the prices of products advertised on the website remain the same or go up once the on-line shop is closed?.. I suspect the latter
> 
> A mate of mine went to the shop the other week to buy a small viv.. Dont know all the exact details, but they only had one in stock and it was nearly twice the price of the same one on the website.. He was told that he had to order on-line to get that price..!?
> 
> Either way.. I have ordered on-line in the past and was happy with service. I am lucky to live close enough to visit the store, should I need (something I actually have never done).. Cant speak for all the people that can only visit via the internet, who's custom they will no doubt lose.
> 
> Tom


Let me answer you questions

1 The prices in store will either remain the same as shown on site for store or in some cases they will decrease due to less overheads for us so we can pass savings on everyone thinks that stores always have biggest overheads this is not always true.

2 As for Viv in shop double price from that on web that is nonsense as all our prices in store are same as website for all products and departments.


----------



## petman99

Guy_Brooks said:


> You will loose more money closing down your site. Better yet I bet you'd loose more money closing down the site than the actual shop :whistling2:.


To answer this the shop makes more profit every week than the internet at present and the gap is getting bigger week by week.
What the shop has over internet is that we cater for 8 different types of pets under the same roof with the same amount of staff.


----------



## petman99

mi0sam said:


> Has this got anything to do with the price fixxing by some suppliers by any chance? I know a local guy here had problems as he was selling stuff to cheap in there eyes.If it is just refuse to sell there products. I hope you dont shut the online shop down and give into them, I have paid £15 for delivery to Belfast and still saved money on buying locally.
> 
> you will be sadly missed by many.
> Cheers Sam.


You are correct that a lot of suppliers are now putting in dealer contracts which means we all have to sell the products at a certain price.
I also think you are going to see a lot more of this to come as suppliers stop people devaluing there products.
This is not why we have looked at this decision though.


----------



## Wolflore

Mark's always changing tack. The online shop is only a small amount of what they do. There's a whole other side to Surrey Reptiles and that's Surrey Pet Supplies. They have a bulk warehouse and do a roaring trade out of that too. I'm sure that someone who's been in business as long as Mark has knows what he's doing. Transport costs are increasing. This is due to fuel/duty/etc. That said Mark, unless its a fact of you can't be arsed with the faff of it all anymore, I'm sure folk would rather see a small price increase rather than the service disappearing altogether! I shop in store. I came in the other day and was shocked that the tortoise food I bought was a quid odd cheaper than when I last bought it! And this is a product that in my local shop I'd pay £9, in Surrey Reptiles it's now £5.50 for the larger size than my LRS sells! Mental prices in store. Long may it continue online for those not fortunate to live close enough.


----------



## Malymaz

It Is a shame that you no longer offer online prices in store! For me it just means alot more searching for stuff at the best price!


----------



## Chromisca

This does seem like suicide to me. However I stopped using SPS long ago after spending about £500 on one order, when we received the shipment items were listed on the packing slip but missing from the delivery. When I called up to enquire about the missing items I was met with rudeness and did not once receive any apology for the mix up. 

I'd rather do business with a company who may charge a bit more for products but where you receive excellent customer service.


----------



## rexob

yeah i had an email stating they were closing the on-line shop on 30th march such a shame, don't know where im gonna get my supplies from now


----------



## Caz

I would imagine from their online prices that while turnover is high, profit margin on the online turnover is very low.


----------



## naja-naja

pity, for people who live far away such as myself it means i have to look elsewhere, there must be some wiggle room... cut costs here, increase prices there...


----------



## amiz

Interestingly, the only reason I have visited their shop once is because of their online business. We happened to be driving back from holiday and I spotted a sign for the town they are in so we followed from there. If I hadn't known about them from the online site, I would have driven straight past as they aren't on the track if u know what I mean. Surely I'm not the only one who's done this. 
I guess they'll be really busy one day a year now ( ie kempston show) 

Although has to be said it does sound like a great way of get sales up by the end of the tax year.


----------



## NickBenger

That's a shame but at the end of the day it's up to the business to go which direction they feel fit.


----------



## tomcannon

It makes no sense. Just up the shipping costs a little to cover the difference, or up a few or all products by a few pence. Surely the online market is much bigger than your in store market. I feel you're making a grave error but then what do I know. Good luck in whatever direction you take I just really hope you change your mind today!


----------



## Heizike

I'm guess i'm one of the only people who do opposite! I visit the store way more than the actual website but I guess it helps i'm only a 20 minute drive away or so. Admittedly it is a tad harsh saying they're doomed, ect. but i'm sure whatever they do they do it in the best interests of both the company and the customers. Either way they won't loose me!  Still kind of hope they keep the website going though, by the sounds of things a lot of people rely on them.


----------



## deefa139

It will be a shame if/when it does finally stop online trading but before they do decide to shut that side of their business they should remember HMV, one of the reasons they went tits up was because they didn't keep up with online developments.

I do think though that there should be some sort of announcement on the website homepage.


----------



## petman99

Malymaz said:


> It Is a shame that you no longer offer online prices in store! For me it just means alot more searching for stuff at the best price!


All our online prices are available in store as well.


----------



## zzxxy

I'm lucky that i can get to the store if i have the time. I usually spend at least £30 a week with SPS.But, For the last 2 weeks i've not been able to get in due to work commitments so i've been ordering online and getting food etc. delivered. 
I'm lucky ( again ) that there are at least 3 other shops near me that can provide food etc. if i can't get to SPS and 2 of them are open on a Sunday. None do delivery though. So, If i can't get to the store. I'd be looking to shop elsewhere on those weekends where i can't get into the store. 
SPS have great online prices with a low delivery charge. The way i see it is ( and i don't know Mark and Tracy's business model ) to either increase the prices or, Increase the cost of delivery. I'd quite happily pay say £8 for a delivery knowing that i'm saving at least 70p a box on livefood - i usually order or collect at least 10 boxes of hoppers / mealies / waxworms etc. from you. plus whatever else i need like F10, Heatmats etc. 

Daz


----------



## RhacodactyBoy

it is a shame that the online store is potentially going not that i have ever used it as i live pretty much next door to sps lol I totally understand how many of you can be dissapointed with the potential change but saying that you dont all know the full story as to why mark and tracey have decided to do it.


----------



## petman99

We are going to monitor the rest of this week as to orders,costing etc and make a decision at the weekend.
We have tweaked some prices now and will see what response we get from you guys out there.


----------



## graham40

petman99 said:


> We are going to monitor the rest of this week as to orders,costing etc and make a decision at the weekend.
> We have tweaked some prices now and will see what response we get from you guys out there.


Maybe see how it goes untill the end of next week just to give people time to get payed


----------



## petman99

graham40 said:


> Maybe see how it goes untill the end of next week just to give people time to get payed


Go Point and fair.


----------



## deefa139

petman99 said:


> We are going to monitor the rest of this week as to orders,costing etc and make a decision at the weekend.
> We have tweaked some prices now and will see what response we get from you guys out there.



Well that just daft. If you wanted a true reflection you wouldn't have announced the online closure. Obviously sales will increase this week and next because everyone will be thinking this may be the last chance to buy from you. Is this purely a 'lets boost sales ploy' ?


----------



## petman99

deefa139 said:


> Well that just daft. If you wanted a true reflection you wouldn't have announced the online closure. Obviously sales will increase this week and next because everyone will be thinking this may be the last chance to buy from you. Is this purely a 'lets boost sales ploy' ?


This is not the case at all
I am happy to stop online sales from Saturday but are just trying now to work with what everyone wants.


----------



## Dragon-shadow

petman99 said:


> This is not the case at all
> I am happy to stop online sales from Saturday but are just trying now to work with what everyone wants.


Well, unless the person owns a shop or website, nobody is going to want you to stop selling online as you undercut A LOT of sellers. 

I'm guessing you are selling too cheap and your supplier will no longer support you doing this as they are losing out on a lot of money or you aren't making a lot selling products so cheap, so selling online for you isn't actually making you much money?

No business would out of the blue turn round and say that they are going to stop selling online and then back track to say that they are going to watch how things go for a bit or see what people want, unless it was a ploy to get more sales in as people panic that they aren't going to be able to buy things so cheap any more. A decent business would work everything out first.

Oh, and by the way, your online prices and shop prices are not the same. If you want to believably pretend that they are might I suggest that you remove the price labels form items before boxing them up? And for those wondering - not all the online stuff is cheaper.


----------



## evita

Well I would only point out that there has been a member of staff leaving recently and nobody reliable enough wants to take her place - I believe that is the true reason for closure of online shop. You can't run a business without staff.


----------



## petman99

Dragon-shadow said:


> Well, unless the person owns a shop or website, nobody is going to want you to stop selling online as you undercut A LOT of sellers.
> 
> I'm guessing you are selling too cheap and your supplier will no longer support you doing this as they are losing out on a lot of money or you aren't making a lot selling products so cheap, so selling online for you isn't actually making you much money?
> 
> No business would out of the blue turn round and say that they are going to stop selling online and then back track to say that they are going to watch how things go for a bit or see what people want, unless it was a ploy to get more sales in as people panic that they aren't going to be able to buy things so cheap any more. A decent business would work everything out first.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, your online prices and shop prices are not the same. If you want to believably pretend that they are might I suggest that you remove the price labels form items before boxing them up? And for those wondering - not all the online stuff is cheaper.[/QUOT
> 
> Our suppliers are still supporting us in every way and as more dealer contracts are done you will see that there is going to be no price difference between shops and a bricks and mortar store will be cheaper for that product as no postage incurred.
> 
> As for our prices the same online and in store this is true but from time to time we do deals in store on certain lines and if an item is picked from store to go out then it might have a cheaper price tag on it.
> The internet does not have to be the cheapest place to buy products from sometimes a good old store can do better.


----------



## Dragon-shadow

petman99 said:


> Our suppliers are still supporting us in every way and as more dealer contracts are done you will see that there is going to be no price difference between shops and a bricks and mortar store will be cheaper for that product as no postage incurred.
> 
> As for our prices the same online and in store this is true but from time to time we do deals in store on certain lines and if an item is picked from store to go out then it might have a cheaper price tag on it.
> The internet does not have to be the cheapest place to buy products from sometimes a good old store can do better.


Surely they wouldn't be cheaper as a bricks and mortar store will have more overheads that an online store wouldn't? If companies can buy in bulk they get discounts which is why they can sell products so cheaply, no sensible business with a long term plan would sell below/on level with the price they paid for stock, so you are either buying cheaper than others can or you have really screwed yourself over with you cheap prices.

I wasn't saying about you prices online vs. instore as in them being way out, they are just not the same as you are trying to make people believe, sometimes instore is cheaper, sometimes it isn't. You really go round changing all the price tags to a few pence cheaper (some items have had just that amount of difference)?

I can't get my head around why you would publicly say that you are going to close the online part of the business removing so much custom from around the country and then back track to say you are going to see how it goes. If you are going to do it you research it properly first and then you just do it. If your business will benefit by shutting the online side of it then customers saying don't do it aren't going to change that so why say you are going to wait till the weekend? Unless you are having a bad week and just need an ego boost from all the people telling you not to close and that they need you? Or maybe you need the extra sales to pay off a big bill? Ah no, being so cheap you probably wouldn't be making much extra money so that would be pointless.


----------



## Spreebok

I stopped using them when they stopped shipping Vivs anyway. Shame really, as when they did, I'd order them and a few bits and bobs, and they were always good and speedy.


----------



## petman99

Dragon-shadow said:


> Surely they wouldn't be cheaper as a bricks and mortar store will have more overheads that an online store wouldn't? If companies can buy in bulk they get discounts which is why they can sell products so cheaply, no sensible business with a long term plan would sell below/on level with the price they paid for stock, so you are either buying cheaper than others can or you have really screwed yourself over with you cheap prices.
> 
> I wasn't saying about you prices online vs. instore as in them being way out, they are just not the same as you are trying to make people believe, sometimes instore is cheaper, sometimes it isn't. You really go round changing all the price tags to a few pence cheaper (some items have had just that amount of difference)?
> 
> I can't get my head around why you would publicly say that you are going to close the online part of the business removing so much custom from around the country and then back track to say you are going to see how it goes. If you are going to do it you research it properly first and then you just do it. If your business will benefit by shutting the online side of it then customers saying don't do it aren't going to change that so why say you are going to wait till the weekend? Unless you are having a bad week and just need an ego boost from all the people telling you not to close and that they need you? Or maybe you need the extra sales to pay off a big bill? Ah no, being so cheap you probably wouldn't be making much extra money so that would be pointless.



We operated our internet side of the business out of the warehouse in our shop, therefore there are no extra overheads. 

In regards to us selling our items cheaply, we had to compete with the other competition on the market. If you was looking for a product, you would search for it on Google and go for who is cheapest, right? We offered more than just cheap prices for our customers. We also provided features on our website that were unique to us, as well as great customer service and high quality packing. We never sold an item for less than we paid, we got large discounts because of the volume of products we buy, for both online and instore. 

In regards to our prices varying online, to instore. I do agree that not all products are 100% the same all of the time. When me make a price change, we update our website first as this is what our retail staff use to price the products in the shop. While we try to keep the prices upto date all the time, this is not always possible, as you can imagine. 

We said we was closing our online store as our shop has proven more popular. Closing the internet side will allow us and our staff to spend more time on the store and make it something really special. We are working on a few plans to make our shop even better and make us stand out from the rest by adding features unique to us. We don't want to just be a store churning out products, we want to give our customers all the services they need all under one roof. 

When we saw all of your comments here campaigning for us to keep the internet side open, we thought we would consider it for you. 

Despite what some of you make think, this is not a marketing plan to boost sales.


----------



## chewy86

most/all companies that sell wholesale offer larger discounts to customers who buy larger/much larger ammounts. Most having ie bronze, silver, gold and platinum customer price rates. Surrey will be at the top of all of those brackets by ordering and selling large ammounts. Others cant afford to buy or manage to sell as many products so cant sell these items for anywhere near as cheap nor buy them as cheap in the first place as surrey. Some also wanting larger profit margins are pricing themselves out of the market anyway. These are the ones moaning as they cant compete/charge more for products anymore. Thats just retial im afraid. in years to come there will be 2-3 massive stores that we buy everything from ie Tesco. Surrey are not stupid and make a profit on everything they sell im sure, maybe not massive ammounts per item so to keep prices down but the sheer volume itself will mean an overall large company profit at the end of the day. They are doing nothing wrong and are a good, reliable shop. They may have other reasons besides cost to close the online side of the store, maybe its the time and effort outweighs profit.


----------



## Dragon-shadow

petman99 said:


> We operated our internet side of the business out of the warehouse in our shop, therefore there are no extra overheads.
> 
> In regards to us selling our items cheaply, we had to compete with the other competition on the market. *If you was looking for a product, you would search for it on Google and go for who is cheapest, right?* We offered more than just cheap prices for our customers. We also provided features on our website that were unique to us, as well as great customer service and high quality packing. We never sold an item for less than we paid, we got large discounts because of the volume of products we buy, for both online and instore.
> 
> Wrong, not all of us do that, my local reptile shop comes first then if they can't source something for me I go look else where, not all of us are so tight with our money to only go for the cheapest.
> 
> Like I said before, unless the person owns a shop or website, nobody is going to want you to stop selling online as you undercut A LOT of sellers.
> 
> In regards to our prices varying online, to instore. I do agree that not all products are 100% the same all of the time. When me make a price change, we update our website first as this is what our retail staff use to price the products in the shop. While we try to keep the prices upto date all the time, this is not always possible, as you can imagine.
> 
> So don't tell people that they are the same when they are not.
> 
> We said we was closing our online store as our shop has proven more popular. Closing the internet side will allow us and our staff to spend more time on the store and make it something really special. We are working on a few plans to make our shop even better and make us stand out from the rest by adding features unique to us. We don't want to just be a store churning out products, we want to give our customers all the services they need all under one roof.
> 
> Really? I can't believe that you have more local customers than all those available to you through the internet. But if you have stretched yourself too thin or something has happened so that you have to retract your services to rebuild ... ok but ...
> 
> When we saw all of your comments here campaigning for us to keep the internet side open, we thought we would consider it for you.
> 
> ... customers words are suddenly going to change your situation and all your planning and reasoning behind going offline is suddenly going to change?
> 
> Despite what some of you make think, this is not a marketing plan to boost sales.



It is looking like it is a stunt if just comments on the internet are making you rethink your business plan, did you not think it through properly before you went public?


----------



## petman99

chewy86 said:


> most/all companies that sell wholesale offer larger discounts to customers who buy larger/much larger ammounts. Most having ie bronze, silver, gold and platinum customer price rates. Surrey will be at the top of all of those brackets by ordering and selling large ammounts. Others cant afford to buy or manage to sell as many products so cant sell these items for anywhere near as cheap nor buy them as cheap in the first place as surrey. Some also wanting larger profit margins are pricing themselves out of the market anyway. These are the ones moaning as they cant compete/charge more for products anymore. Thats just retial im afraid. in years to come there will be 2-3 massive stores that we buy everything from ie Tesco. Surrey are not stupid and make a profit on everything they sell im sure, maybe not massive ammounts per item so to keep prices down but the sheer volume itself will mean an overall large company profit at the end of the day. They are doing nothing wrong and are a good, reliable shop. They may have other reasons besides cost to close the online side of the store, maybe its the time and effort outweighs profit.


A lot of what you have said is spot on
So Thank You


----------



## deefa139

petman99 said:


> A lot of what you have said is spot on
> So Thank You


Before this descends into the usual RFUK 'discussion' I just wanted to add whatever you decide I wish you the best of luck. I have always had a really good service from you and will miss the variety of products and competitive prices you offer.


----------



## joe1981

These guys need to do right by their business, noone here has all the facts but if the retail store is doing better than the online business and 1 has to go then obviously it should be the online side. I'm like most others miles away and wont be able to travel to the store unfortunately which is a shame shipping and service has been first rate in my experience. Price is only 1 thing though especially in this hobby, knowing you are getting the right gear and have someone at the end of a phone to correct you and advise is priceless. 

Best of luck guys retail is difficult at the moment i would strongly advise keeping a heavy presence on here maybe offer members special rates on shipping?
Post special offers, promotions etc on here. 
I would rather ask you how much for an item plus shipping than go to another online retailer.

Online and in store don't have to be mutually exclusive and a little flex can go along way


----------



## jawstheme

i have to say, im a little pleased about this. many ethical retail outlets are suffering because of online prices, SPS being one of the main competitors. i try to shop with my local reptile stores and not shop with sps. Not just because sps sold me a sick jacksons chameleon last year (according to sps this chameleon was not sick at the time of sale but managed to form an abscess the soze of a pea in 4 days) , or because of the appalling customer service i received when i formed a complaint, but also because i like to support ethical local reptile shops.
the overheads from online retail are minimal in comparison to running a warehouse sized shop - complete with a selection of reptiles and fish, so something is up.. 
either its a bushiness ploy to up sales online, or dare i say it, your going broke again? 
i know for a fact that *insert company name* stop dealing with you guys a while back due to complaints from other retail stores regarding your low prices. 

excuse me i have a jacksons chameleon to medicate. again. thanks SPS!


----------



## Luke

@jawstheme,this will be the way, if surrey stop there online, local trade will still suffer as other companies will fill the gap that surrey left I'm afraid.

Back to surrey, it'll be a real shame if you close it down, id just found a trustworthy seller for my uv tubes but with 12 months on them I guess I'm not the one that'll make your millions however your usually the first port of call for other stuff I've ordered. Only your store can make the decision, its not one I'd like to make, I hope after a careful review you see a lifeline. Whatever the outcome it has been a pleasure doing business with you, I pray now you make the best decision whatever it may be.


----------



## petman99

jawstheme said:


> i have to say, im a little pleased about this. many ethical retail outlets are suffering because of online prices, SPS being one of the main competitors. i try to shop with my local reptile stores and not shop with sps. Not just because sps sold me a sick jacksons chameleon last year, or because of the appalling customer service i received when i formed a complaint, but also because i like to support ethical local reptile shops.
> the overheads from online retail are minimal in comparison to running a warehouse sized shop - complete with a selection of reptiles and fish, so something is up..
> either its a bushiness ploy to up sales online, or dare i say it, your going broke again?
> i know for a fact that trixie stop dealing with you guys a while back due to complaints from other retail stores regarding your low prices.
> 
> excuse me i have a jacksons chameleon to medicate. again. thanks SPS!


I have just spoken to Trixie who have asked me to come back on here and reply to you that if this post is not removed they will be backing me in liable action against you re the use of there name and what you are saying which is a total lie.
Also it has never been proved that we sold you a sick chameleon and as far as i was aware from you that you were going to get your vet to state this for you and i was happy to get my vet involved who checks our animals on a weekly basis.
Both me and Trixie will talk to our legal advisers if this post is not removed by tonight.


----------



## jawstheme

haha ok mark, i edited by previous post for you. but i dont think you how the power to censor my posts when iv said nothing offensive. *insert company name* cant sue me for using their name on a forum in relation to your shop.


----------



## petman99

jawstheme said:


> haha ok mark, i edited by previous post for you. but i dont think you how the power to censor my posts when iv said nothing offensive. *insert company name* cant sue me for using their name on a forum in relation to your shop.


Either you remove the post re us going broke again as this has never happened or i will be seeing you in court for slander that is for certain.


----------



## Luke

As the dual chairman of SRAS I would of thought that the checking of a post before you write it may be the best move. Poor show I'm afraid very poor show.


----------



## graham40

petman99 said:


> Either you remove the post re us going broke again as this has never happened or i will be seeing you in court for slander that is for certain.


I would like to apologise for bringing all these idiots who clearly have nothing better to do with there time but make accusations with no back up. To the thread. 
I posted in the other sub forums to show which I'm sure you already new how large your customer base is and how much people would be disappointed if you closed your online store. 
Only you have the books and if closing it is what's best for your company then I wish you all the best and I will have to drive down one day when I've saved some penny's.


----------



## RhacodactyBoy

On behalf of SRAS i would like to apologise for everything that has happened today re SPS and a colleague of mine.

I have spoken to Mark directly and would also like to take the chance to apologise to him personally.

Would a moderator please be kind enough to delete this thread.

Mark if you wanted to also put that you have spoken to me it would be much appreciated.

Apologies

Michael Roberts


----------



## petman99

mroberts531 said:


> On behalf of SRAS i would like to apologise for everything that has happened today re SPS and a colleague of mine.
> 
> I have spoken to Mark directly and would also like to take the chance to apologise to him personally.
> 
> Would a moderator please be kind enough to delete this thread.
> 
> Mark if you wanted to also put that you have spoken to me it would be much appreciated.
> 
> Apologies
> 
> Michael Roberts


I accept what you are saying and know it is not the view of everyone in the club.


----------



## Kaouthia

petman99 said:


> i will be seeing you in court for slander that is for certain.


For reals, yo! Forums is serious business.

Btw, even if he deletes his post, you've quoted the entire thing in your reply, so it's still up there.


----------



## Miffy

The thread seems to have turned into an SPS bashing and from someone who is supposedly Joint Chairman of SRAS. Very poor show SRAS!

Good luck local shops if this is their attitude.

I hope that you can control your Chairmen better at meetings.....


----------



## dougal

Having spent over £1600 with you over the last 2 years i would be sad to see the online sales side of things end. I don't mind driving from Brighton up to Surrey Pet Supplies but only as long as i know everything i want is in stock. I am hoping if the main reason is due to shipping costs the option of being able to order for collection in store is kept avialable online otherwise i will have to look for another retailer and trust me locally places that stock reptile supplies are very limited! Would you be keeping the option of ordering goods online for collection in store?Will you be holding more stock in store?When i place orders online for store collection it usually takes over a week for you to get everything i ordered so obviously i would not be able to just drive to your store in the hope you have a few of the items on my list.Also not all of us look online for the best deal. I personally would rather spend more on a website with easy payment options (paypal) and the conveniance of being able to buy everything from one store as opposed to having to go to several shops-one of the main reasons the big suppermarkets like tesco become so popular compared to using the smaller independant greengrocers/bakers/deli ect


----------



## petman99

dougal said:


> Having spent over £1600 with you over the last 2 years i would be sad to see the online sales side of things end. I don't mind driving from Brighton up to Surrey Pet Supplies but only as long as i know everything i want is in stock. I am hoping if the main reason is due to shipping costs the option of being able to order for collection in store is kept avialable online otherwise i will have to look for another retailer and trust me locally places that stock reptile supplies are very limited! Would you be keeping the option of ordering goods online for collection in store?Will you be holding more stock in store?When i place orders online for store collection it usually takes over a week for you to get everything i ordered so obviously i would not be able to just drive to your store in the hope you have a few of the items on my list.Also not all of us look online for the best deal. I personally would rather spend more on a website with easy payment options (paypal) and the conveniance of being able to buy everything from one store as opposed to having to go to several shops-one of the main reasons the big suppermarkets like tesco become so popular compared to using the smaller independant greengrocers/bakers/deli ect


The option to collect in store will be kept as our website is staying very much alive with all the great offers that we will be doing in store from all animal departments.


----------



## graham40

petman99 said:


> The option to collect in store will be kept as our website is staying very much alive with all the great offers that we will be doing in store from all animal departments.


Are you still planning on stopping online orders for courier on the 30th of march


----------



## GraphicMan

Miffy said:


> The thread seems to have turned into an SPS bashing and from someone who is supposedly Joint Chairman of SRAS. Very poor show SRAS!


I couldn't agree more with you here. 

I will be sad to see these guys go as I have only just found them in the last few months and have always received a great service. Luckily for me though I don't live to far from the shop. 

I don't see why we should slag then off for stopping Internet orders, instead we should thank them for the great prices and advice they have given all of us over the years. 

So thank you SPS for everything over the past few months. 

I will pop along to the shop soon


----------



## The Happy Hornet

So, now the slagging match has finished, is anyone any the wiser as to whether they are closing the online side or not? People seem to be missing the whole point to this, everyone cites the main reason for buying from them as the price but SPS are effectivly telling us that it is not financially viable for them to do so, does this mean it's the same for others like Swell and Blue Lizard? Has SPS taken the right decision to bow out now and concentrate on their impressive shop? There is no point continuing if the margins aren't there.


----------



## GraphicMan

The Happy Hornet said:


> So, now the slagging match has finished, is anyone any the wiser as to whether they are closing the online side or not? People seem to be missing the whole point to this, everyone cites the main reason for buying from them as the price but SPS are effectivly telling us that it is not financially viable for them to do so, does this mean it's the same for others like Swell and Blue Lizard? Has SPS taken the right decision to bow out now and concentrate on their impressive shop? There is no point continuing if the margins aren't there.


That's a good point, I know google have recently changed the shopping results so every time you clicked a product link on google and went to a site like SPS, Swells, etc it costs them money. Can be anything from 20p to £1 per click and they are still charged by google for the click even if we don't buy anything. 

Surely that can't be helping the situation for any online company, from reptile suppliers to gift shops. 

Maybe they have realised what's happening to the online market and are making the right choice?


----------



## bev336

As Surrey Reptile have stated, suppliers and manufacturers are currently taking a stand against companies selling their products at hugely reduced prices and even at a loss. Most have, or are starting to improse a limit on how much below RRP you can sell their product. Selling at hugely discounted rates not only devalues their products but causes a host of other problems.

I think you are going to see more and more of this type of thing. But on the plus side it will be a good thing for your local rep shop that cannot possibly compete with the bigger online stores.


----------



## mi0sam

bev336 said:


> As Surrey Reptile have stated, suppliers and manufacturers are currently taking a stand against companies selling their products at hugely reduced prices and even at a loss. Most have, or are starting to improse a limit on how much below RRP you can sell their product. Selling at hugely discounted rates not only devalues their products but causes a host of other problems.
> 
> I think you are going to see more and more of this type of thing. But on the plus side it will be a good thing for your local rep shop that cannot possibly compete with the bigger online stores.


 It will only be good if your a smaller reptile shop owner. Not so good for the customer paying through the nose for everything.


----------



## bev336

mi0sam said:


> It will only be good if your a smaller reptile shop owner. Not so good for the customer paying through the nose for everything.


Things will still not be good for the small reptile shop, as most are struggling at the moment. You will still be able to buy cheaper online.


----------



## Stephan Grundy

bev336 said:


> I think you are going to see more and more of this type of thing. But on the plus side it will be a good thing for your local rep shop that cannot possibly compete with the bigger online stores.


 
(in a pathetic, but loudly annoying whine): But I don't HAAAAVE a local rep shop! WAAAAH!


----------



## Stephan Grundy

petman99 said:


> We are going to monitor the rest of this week as to orders,costing etc and make a decision at the weekend.
> We have tweaked some prices now and will see what response we get from you guys out there.


 Please, for the benefit of us in Ireland, could you consider continuing to ship orders made by phone, even if the shipping costs have to go up? Yes, Dublin has good rep shops, but the petrol to drive there and back cost me 3 times what your shipping did (plus an annoying 4-hour drive) - if shipping costs to Ireland double from what they were, it's still a bargain for us!


----------



## The Happy Hornet

Firstly, for our friends in Northern Ireland and all over the UK, there are plenty of other online stores that will service your needs. secondly I hardly see paying below the full retail price for good quality products as 'paying through the nose',and other sites will offer this! SPS were the first to offer big cuts on prices in a market that was already booming for reasons that they saw fit over the last couple of years and they have now admitted that it was neither necessary nor profitable to do so by their actions in the last 24 hours, products across both the reptile and aquatic industry have been hugely devalued and it is having an effect on the high street stores. The margins to compete online are clearly not worth the hassle, yes as an end user you saw the benefits but bringing a bargain to you was not the aim of these guys, money was the their main priority so don't be fooled into thinking you were their concern, do you think if they could sell for twice the profit that they wouldn't??? Competition online is so intense and price driven that it speaks volumes when the largest online seller in the UK decides it's not worth it anymore and throws in the towel, he has a great shop brimming with products from across the pet industry and has clearly made his mind up, I don't think twenty odd people on here begging him to continue will change his business plans for this coming year. So as the first to enter and the first to leave, we shall see what tomorrow brings...............


----------



## Stephan Grundy

The Happy Hornet said:


> Firstly, for our friends in Northern Ireland and all over the UK, there are plenty of other online stores that will service your needs. QUOTE]
> 
> Uh, no. I'm in County Offaly, which is midway between Dublin and Limerick. Unfortunately, I'm also 5 hours' drive from Belfast, so can't even ask a friend in the North to receive for me without much delay and aggro all round. Surrey was the only shop with a big selection I could find that would ship to the Republic at reasonable cost - If you know any others, please tell me!


----------



## petman99

The Happy Hornet said:


> Firstly, for our friends in Northern Ireland and all over the UK, there are plenty of other online stores that will service your needs. secondly I hardly see paying below the full retail price for good quality products as 'paying through the nose',and other sites will offer this! SPS were the first to offer big cuts on prices in a market that was already booming for reasons that they saw fit over the last couple of years and they have now admitted that it was neither necessary nor profitable to do so by their actions in the last 24 hours, products across both the reptile and aquatic industry have been hugely devalued and it is having an effect on the high street stores. The margins to compete online are clearly not worth the hassle, yes as an end user you saw the benefits but bringing a bargain to you was not the aim of these guys, money was the their main priority so don't be fooled into thinking you were their concern, do you think if they could sell for twice the profit that they wouldn't??? Competition online is so intense and price driven that it speaks volumes when the largest online seller in the UK decides it's not worth it anymore and throws in the towel, he has a great shop brimming with products from across the pet industry and has clearly made his mind up, I don't think twenty odd people on here begging him to continue will change his business plans for this coming year. So as the first to enter and the first to leave, we shall see what tomorrow brings...............


 
Hello,

I do agree that this is a competitive market, however price is not the only factor that effects your purchase. 

When you are shopping online, you look for:

Good customer service
Large range of products
Fast dispatch of orders
Well packaged orders
We done that and more, we also offered extra beinifts like:

1 hour delivery slots
Text message allerts for the time of delivery
Full online order tracking (so youre up to date all of the time)
90 days return policy on unwanted items
5 year gurantee on ALL electrical products (excluding bulbs for obvious reasons)
Loyalty points
We also offrered advice and help with set ups and caring for your pets, I am sure many people here will agree we are not in it just to make a quick buck. Anyone who has come to our shop will be able to see that.


----------



## spottymint

A small shop near me has just started online, think he's struggling (but could be wrong), but he is hidden, you have to know he's there, otherwise you be lucky to find him. 

I generally go to who ever has what I want to be honest.

Even Ebay. But if I'm honest, 90% of my rep stuff is bought online as I don't drive & the rest is bought where I'm passing with the O/H.


----------



## mike mc

Buy most of my stuff from surrey pets.shame if they stop the online side.plenty of good rep shops round here but sadly the prices are extortionate.


----------



## Meko

The Happy Hornet said:


> Firstly, for our friends in Northern Ireland and all over the UK, there are plenty of other online stores that will service your needs.


that's pretty irrelevant though. and by 'pretty' i actually mean very. 
It doesn't matter how many online shops can service their needs, if they're happy with the one they use now (SPS or any other) then they want to carry on receiving that service. People don't want to change just because there are other options if they're perfectly happy with the service they receive now.


----------



## blabble182

Stephan Grundy said:


> Please, for the benefit of us in Ireland, could you consider continuing to ship orders made by phone, even if the shipping costs have to go up? Yes, Dublin has good rep shops, but the petrol to drive there and back cost me 3 times what your shipping did (plus an annoying 4-hour drive) - if shipping costs to Ireland double from what they were, it's still a bargain for us!


Why should people in the uk be left out? How come it should just be for the benefit of those in Ireland? I'd be happy to pay increased shipping, and sps is around a 2-3 hour drive from me. It would be illogical for them to offer to one market and not another. End of the day a lot of people are going to be :censor: off that they can't get their usual cheap prices, me included, however there's nothing you can do. If they want to lose their custom from the online sales in a bid to boost the store more then good luck to them, those of us who don't have the privilege of going to their store will just have to find another store or pay the ridiculous prices in our local shops. :censor: happens, head down, dig in and deal with it there's a lot more hardships in the world than letting loose a bit of hard earned cash


----------



## phoenox

_We operated our internet side of the business out of the warehouse in our shop, therefore there are no extra overheads. 

In regards to us selling our items cheaply, we had to compete with the other competition on the market. If you was looking for a product, you would search for it on Google and go for who is cheapest, right? We offered more than just cheap prices for our customers. We also provided features on our website that were unique to us, as well as great customer service and high quality packing. We never sold an item for less than we paid, we got large discounts because of the volume of products we buy, for both online and instore. 

In regards to our prices varying online, to instore. I do agree that not all products are 100% the same all of the time. When me make a price change, we update our website first as this is what our retail staff use to price the products in the shop. While we try to keep the prices upto date all the time, this is not always possible, as you can imagine. 

We said we was closing our online store as our shop has proven more popular. Closing the internet side will allow us and our staff to spend more time on the store and make it something really special. We are working on a few plans to make our shop even better and make us stand out from the rest by adding features unique to us. We don't want to just be a store churning out products, we want to give our customers all the services they need all under one roof. 

When we saw all of your comments here campaigning for us to keep the internet side open, we thought we would consider it for you. 

Despite what some of you make think, this is not a marketing plan to boost sales._

Good luck with your plans, shame 90% of your loyal customers wont ever see it.


----------



## Meko

blabble182 said:


> Why should people in the uk be left out? How come it should just be for the benefit of those in Ireland? I'd be happy to pay increased shipping, and sps is around a 2-3 hour drive from me. It would be illogical for them to offer to one market and not another. End of the day a lot of people are going to be :censor: off that they can't get their usual cheap prices, me included, however there's nothing you can do. If they want to lose their custom from the online sales in a bid to boost the store more then good luck to them, those of us who don't have the privilege of going to their store will just have to find another store or pay the ridiculous prices in our local shops. :censor: happens, head down, dig in and deal with it there's a lot more hardships in the world than letting loose a bit of hard earned cash


i don't think they were saying just Ireland but specifying that they were in Ireland and why it's easier for them to order from SPS.


----------



## kenobi

Hi guys, am I ok to place an order to collect in store.
Its only a 40 minute drive but I dont want a wasted journey


----------



## petman99

kenobi said:


> Hi guys, am I ok to place an order to collect in store.
> Its only a 40 minute drive but I dont want a wasted journey


Yes that is no problem.


----------



## blabble182

Meko said:


> i don't think they were saying just Ireland but specifying that they were in Ireland and why it's easier for them to order from SPS.


"Please, for the benefit of us in Ireland" yup that's exactly what they were saying. And it's no more difficult for them than it is me. Man up buttercup


----------



## Stephan Grundy

blabble182 said:


> Why should people in the uk be left out? How come it should just be for the benefit of those in Ireland? I'd be happy to pay increased shipping, and sps is around a 2-3 hour drive from me. It would be illogical for them to offer to one market and not another. End of the day a lot of people are going to be :censor: off that they can't get their usual cheap prices, me included, however there's nothing you can do. If they want to lose their custom from the online sales in a bid to boost the store more then good luck to them, those of us who don't have the privilege of going to their store will just have to find another store or pay the ridiculous prices in our local shops. :censor: happens, head down, dig in and deal with it there's a lot more hardships in the world than letting loose a bit of hard earned cash


 I mentioned Ireland (southern) specifically because shipping prices from the UK inevitably soar when it comes to shipping to Southern Ireland. Many shops have to add surcharges for non-mainland UK, but shipping to Southern Ireland is almost always much more expensive than to Northern Ireland, because there are two different national mails involved or something.
*When* a shop will ship to Southern Ireland at all! Many won't.

So, yeah, Surrey closing down their on-line shop *does* hit us in Southern Ireland harder than it hits those of you in the UK, and especially mainland UK. It's unfortunate all around, but for us it means an automatic addition of £30 or more to most orders on top of the £11 we were already paying for shipping from Surrey - plus a few days more shipping time, given that Surrey had that excellent 2-day shipping deal going.


----------



## Luke

This was on my facebook page posted via an online fishing tackle supplier, this wont help

_As if UK businesses aren’t having a hard enough time at the moment, Royal Mail have decided to roll out some of the biggest price hikes ever seen next week, which are going to have a *major* impact on any business doing packet post mail order. On Tuesday the 2nd April 2013, Second Class Packet Post will go from £2.20 to £5.20 on anything over 8cm deep..!! Even more for Fist Class!I wish I could say it was an April fool but alas, it’s not. I spoke to one tackle shop yesterday that’s already pulled 200 items from the 220 items listed on their online shop, effectively ending their mail order business overnight – what customer in their right mind is going to pay a £3.00 postage charge increase on a small packet post!? If you know anybody involved with a tackle shop, or a business of any type that uses packet post, please spread the word in order that they can try to find a way to work around the new changes before they kick in as they are going to catch a lot of people out next week – customers and businesses alike!_


----------



## Stephan Grundy

Argh, Luke, that really bites!

The Irish postal system pretty much killed our jewellery business this year - suddenly there was no more reasonable shipping to the States, and then they decided that they would not insure jewellery even in-country, which meant that instead of mailing everything to Dublin for hallmarking and having it mailed back, we had to make 2 drives to Dublin for each order. Fine for the big commercial companies that could just hike their prices by a few cents on each item - doom to all the small to medium-small jewellers outside Dublin in this country, especially those who sold to the specialty American market.

Some way to improve a country's economy, eh?


----------



## MP reptiles

Before I say anything I hope your decision works out for you.

Would you not have a greatly reduced cash flow as a result? Obviously I don't run your business but for instance you would have no sales from scotland and many places in england and I'm assuming that these sales count for a reasonably high percentage of overall sales?

I am not going to try and persuade you either way as it's your business and your money at stake obviously and I think some people have failed to realise that(not aiming at anyone in particular). But I think I will struggle to find prices anything like yours in scotland, in fact I could almost guarantee I would't be able to find any even comparable.

This does sadden me but it is your decision. 

Anyway as I said good luck with whatever, you have served me very well on all purchases.

Kind regards


----------



## mi0sam

The Happy Hornet said:


> Firstly, for our friends in Northern Ireland and all over the UK, there are plenty of other online stores that will service your needs. secondly I hardly see paying below the full retail price for good quality products as 'paying through the nose'


That is ok for you on the mainland try doing it from this side off the pond.

I have found place's cheaper than sps but wont ship to N.I. besides i was very happy with the service i got from sps and didn't mind that it was a bit dearer at times because i was saving on local price's and there customer service was second to none.
Cheers Sam


----------



## The Happy Hornet

petman99 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I do agree that this is a competitive market, however price is not the only factor that effects your purchase.
> 
> 
> When you are shopping online, you look for:
> 
> Good customer service
> Large range of products
> Fast dispatch of orders
> Well packaged orders
> We done that and more, we also offered extra beinifts like:
> 
> 1 hour delivery slots
> Text message allerts for the time of delivery
> Full online order tracking (so youre up to date all of the time)
> 90 days return policy on unwanted items
> 5 year gurantee on ALL electrical products (excluding bulbs for obvious reasons)
> Loyalty points
> We also offrered advice and help with set ups and caring for your pets, I am sure many people here will agree we are not in it just to make a quick buck. Anyone who has come to our shop will be able to see that.


Hi Mark, 

I'm sure it is a highly competetive market and I'm sure there are other online sites out there that don't have to cover the same overheads.
And yes most of them do cite price as the main reason, until recently you even marketed yourself as the 'cheapest online' and advertised 'price meltdowns'?
I am not arguing that you provide a service that is highly rated by most of your customers and provides all of the above, the point everybody is missing is that it is now clear that it is now no longer financially viable for you to provide this service at the standards and prices that they all expect ? 
I wish you well with whatever you decide and as previously posted, you have an impressive shop and I will be visiting again when Kempton comes round.


----------



## Galactic Mushroom

So when is last orders? I won't have any money for a few more days


----------



## The Happy Hornet

mi0sam said:


> That is ok for you on the mainland try doing it from this side off the pond.
> 
> I have found place's cheaper than sps but wont ship to N.I. besides i was very happy with the service i got from sps and didn't mind that it was a bit dearer at times because i was saving on local price's and there customer service was second to none.
> Cheers Sam


Hi Sam, this kind of service comes at a price, I know you would be prepared to pay more for the postage but most are not and will look elsewhere. If products are difficult to obtain on the other side of the pond then there is surely a gap in the market? I have not looked but would be amazed if there is not someone in Northern Ireland who is not selling on line?


----------



## CPT BJ

I can't believe how some people have conducted themselves, im sure the owners of SPS have thought long and hard about this and who are we to criticse them? This could potentially be a good move for the whole industry, it helps the other big online stores to thrive as they will get a little more custom, which filters through to the smaller independent stores and it gives SPS the chance to focus on their retail outlet more while still offering great prices and custom to those who come to the store.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## petman99

Luke said:


> This was on my facebook page posted via an online fishing tackle supplier, this wont help
> 
> _As if UK businesses aren’t having a hard enough time at the moment, Royal Mail have decided to roll out some of the biggest price hikes ever seen next week, which are going to have a *major* impact on any business doing packet post mail order. On Tuesday the 2nd April 2013, Second Class Packet Post will go from £2.20 to £5.20 on anything over 8cm deep..!! Even more for Fist Class!I wish I could say it was an April fool but alas, it’s not. I spoke to one tackle shop yesterday that’s already pulled 200 items from the 220 items listed on their online shop, effectively ending their mail order business overnight – what customer in their right mind is going to pay a £3.00 postage charge increase on a small packet post!? If you know anybody involved with a tackle shop, or a business of any type that uses packet post, please spread the word in order that they can try to find a way to work around the new changes before they kick in as they are going to catch a lot of people out next week – customers and businesses alike!_


Yep this is true
Royal Mail prices are going up massive and it will also play a major part to on line companies when people send back a faulty item say that we have to resend again as well as picking up the cost of the customers return postage so this will be even more margin gone again.
The way we see postage prices going and also these dealer contracts as well we will be able better deals to our customers visiting the store than we will be able to do on line any more.
As under the dealer contracts you will have to show the price on line as per say SSP but most i have been speaking to are happy for you to do a deal within your store as you are not taking anyone else's business away from them by saying lower price etc.


----------



## GraphicMan

The Happy Hornet said:


> until recently you even marketed yourself as the 'cheapest online' and advertised 'price meltdowns'?



Asda advertise with 'rolling back prices' and the latest one, 'price lockdown, where prices go down and stay down'


What's the difference beetween a chain store supermarket doing it and an independen pet shop? 


It's all marketing, right? It caught your attention, what is exactly what the wanted it to do and better yet, you can still remember it.


----------



## FLINTUS

Like most, I will be upset as used you for a lot of stuff in my viv. However, we sometimes travel your way so are the prices the same as they're online?


----------



## petman99

FLINTUS said:


> Like most, I will be upset as used you for a lot of stuff in my viv. However, we sometimes travel your way so are the prices the same as they're online?


They sure are and sometimes you can get a better deal in store.
As for website we are keeping it running for now just to see how things go over next couple of weeks and we will make a decision then.


----------



## mylesm

petman99 said:


> They sure are and sometimes you can get a better deal in store.
> As for website we are keeping it running for now just to see how things go over next couple of weeks and we will make a decision then.


publicity stunt :2thumb:


----------



## graham40

mylesm said:


> publicity stunt :2thumb:


You are what's wrong with this thread 
If you don't have anything nice to say then don't say it


----------



## GraphicMan

graham40 said:


> You are what's wrong with this thread
> If you don't have anything nice to say then don't say it


Could not have put it better myself


----------



## skilzo

I don't see how someone giving their opinion on a public forum is wrong if you don't like peoples opinion then either don't come on here or just don't bother with it 

Im sorry but I don't see how there would be a difference now and in two weeks because Im sure postage prices will still be the same so unless the sales go up which sounds like a publicity stunt in any language and if it was another company that done it you would say yourself thats what they were doing

This is my opinion don't take it to bad not saying that is what you are doing but I can see how people could take it that way I was looking on your site and it looks great plus some good prices :2thumb:


----------



## petman99

skilzo said:


> I don't see how someone giving their opinion on a public forum is wrong if you don't like peoples opinion then either don't come on here or just don't bother with it
> 
> Im sorry but I don't see how there would be a difference now and in two weeks because Im sure postage prices will still be the same so unless the sales go up which sounds like a publicity stunt in any language and if it was another company that done it you would say yourself thats what they were doing
> 
> This is my opinion don't take it to bad :2thumb:


Postage prices from next week will change a lot with the royal mail price increase and there new structure re small and medium size parcels.
This will effect all on line shops not just pets.
That's why we are holding off for now nothing else to see what effects this has on orders etc.
Also there is still more price rises to come from suppliers over next few weeks we have been told so that will also have a knock on effect.

THIS WAS NO STUNT ON OUR BEHALF


----------



## IanC

Luke said:


> This was on my facebook page posted via an online fishing tackle supplier, this wont help
> 
> _As if UK businesses aren’t having a hard enough time at the moment, Royal Mail have decided to roll out some of the biggest price hikes ever seen next week, which are going to have a *major* impact on any business doing packet post mail order. On Tuesday the 2nd April 2013, Second Class Packet Post will go from £2.20 to £5.20 on anything over 8cm deep..!! Even more for Fist Class!I wish I could say it was an April fool but alas, it’s not. I spoke to one tackle shop yesterday that’s already pulled 200 items from the 220 items listed on their online shop, effectively ending their mail order business overnight – what customer in their right mind is going to pay a £3.00 postage charge increase on a small packet post!? If you know anybody involved with a tackle shop, or a business of any type that uses packet post, please spread the word in order that they can try to find a way to work around the new changes before they kick in as they are going to catch a lot of people out next week – customers and businesses alike!_


 
If this is true i can see alot of internet company's(box shifters as commonly known) go down the pan....

As for surrey pet supplies it does seem suicidal to leave internet selling as alot of companys seem to be going the other way at the present time closing shops and just trading on the internet....


i dont use the internet for your place as i like to travel down to yours and shop in-store but im only 45 mins away

anyway i wish you well for the future and hope its not the beginning of the end for you

see ya soon


----------



## skilzo

petman99 said:


> Postage prices from next week will change a lot with the royal mail price increase and there new structure re small and medium size parcels.
> This will effect all on line shops not just pets.
> That's why we are holding off for now nothing else to see what effects this has on orders etc.
> Also there is still more price rises to come from suppliers over next few weeks we have been told so that will also have a knock on effect.
> 
> THIS WAS NO STUNT ON OUR BEHALF


That is a decent response thanks for not taking it to bad 

Have you got the prime 2 in by any chance?


----------



## Donnie76

skilzo said:


> Have you got the prime 2 in by any chance?


Not sure if they have stock left (I would have thought they would be quite popular) but I bought mine from them and looks like they are offering free shipping with it :2thumb:

Microclimate Prime 2 2 x Digital Dimming Thermostats - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## danielchurch

I was there just today. Two really nice komodo fake plants, a 14w 6% bulb, calcium, calcium + D3 and vitamin supplement, all for about £35. All bargainous compared to internet/ebay prices.

You also can't beat a bit of good advice from the sales people. I was about to get a 15w reptisun 5% tube, when the sales assistant advised me to go with the 14w 6% Arcadia. I hope this was good advice, but she seemed nice enough. (Said that the Arcadias offer a better, more constant UV, and don't expire quite as quickly??)

I am new to keeping reptiles (or will be as soon as i find one!) and find going to the shop invaluable. For instance, they were out of Reptivite without D3, so i had to get the ExoTerra Vitamin supplement. It did not say on the packet whether this had D3 or not, until it was confirmed by the helpful staff that it did not.

Again, how would i have got this service on the net?


----------



## Galactic Mushroom

Yeah great service from them got a delivery today  although I swear they try fob all there unwanted bubble wrap and shredded card off on us why package coco fibre and plastic plants in almost an entire roll of bubble wrap lol


----------



## Ste123

Galactic Mushroom said:


> Yeah great service from them got a delivery today  although I swear they try fob all there unwanted bubble wrap and shredded card off on us why package coco fibre and plastic plants in almost an entire roll of bubble wrap lol




Lol im moving house in 5days if i knew they gave away so much bubble wrap id of bought something cheap and still saved on the amount spent on rolls of bubbles


----------



## petman99

skilzo said:


> That is a decent response thanks for not taking it to bad
> 
> Have you got the prime 2 in by any chance?


Yes we have Prime 2 in with free shipping at present.


----------



## petman99

IanC said:


> If this is true i can see alot of internet company's(box shifters as commonly known) go down the pan....
> 
> As for surrey pet supplies it does seem suicidal to leave internet selling as alot of companys seem to be going the other way at the present time closing shops and just trading on the internet....
> 
> 
> i dont use the internet for your place as i like to travel down to yours and shop in-store but im only 45 mins away
> 
> anyway i wish you well for the future and hope its not the beginning of the end for you
> 
> see ya soon


It is true re Royal Mail Prices from 2nd April.


----------



## roxyleigh

Hi Mark,

Do you have the Arcadia d3+ uv flood in stock? and also are you open tomorrow?

Many Thanks

Roxy


----------



## petman99

roxyleigh said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Do you have the Arcadia d3+ uv flood in stock? and also are you open tomorrow?
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Roxy


Hi

I am not sure if you call shop in morning will be able to advise
We are open 9-5pm tomorrow


----------



## roxyleigh

Ok thanks Mark i will call again tomorrow


----------



## skilzo

Do you do a double thermometer?


----------



## ukmorphs

Support ya local shops...................


----------



## deefa139

Im confused now. Are you stopping mail order or not ??


----------



## petman99

deefa139 said:


> Im confused now. Are you stopping mail order or not ??


We are letting it run for next 2 weeks to see what happens when new postage charges come in next week from Royal Mail and if people are happy to pay.
Also with the increase in some products as well coming through.


----------



## ballgirl

petman99 said:


> We are letting it run for next 2 weeks to see what happens when new postage charges come in next week from Royal Mail and if people are happy to pay.
> Also with the increase in some products as well coming through.


Seems strange that Royal Mail costs would be a factor, when you use Interlink - I've never seen an option to choose anything other than Interlink or collection from store?


----------



## my_shed

ballgirl said:


> Seems strange that Royal Mail costs would be a factor, when you use Interlink - I've never seen an option to choose anything other than Interlink or collection from store?


I'd guess that as soon as one major delivery company hikes the prices, the rest will follow, and since it's presumably linked to increased tax, fuel, wage, etc. increases, there will be an increase regardless of which company is used.

Just my thoughts

Dave


----------



## petman99

ballgirl said:


> Seems strange that Royal Mail costs would be a factor, when you use Interlink - I've never seen an option to choose anything other than Interlink or collection from store?


Hi
We have always up to now had option for royal mail up to 1kg in weight via recorded delivery as this was a bit cheaper than courier for people but from next week this will not be the case.


----------



## petman99

my_shed said:


> I'd guess that as soon as one major delivery company hikes the prices, the rest will follow, and since it's presumably linked to increased tax, fuel, wage, etc. increases, there will be an increase regardless of which company is used.
> 
> Just my thoughts
> 
> Dave


You are correct the same as cost for items with suppliers saying the cost of raw materials now going up as well.
All i can say lucky you are not in to horses as feed prices on some bags have gone up by over 3 pound a bag lately and they don't just eat one a week.


----------



## mike mc

petman99 said:


> We are letting it run for next 2 weeks to see what happens when new postage charges come in next week from Royal Mail and if people are happy to pay.
> Also with the increase in some products as well coming through.


Sure it will still be cheaper than local shops where most things are triple the price


----------



## petman99

mike mc said:


> Sure it will still be cheaper than local shops where most things are triple the price


We will always try and do great prices on all of the products that we supply as well as service but i do think as times go on the shops and internet will get a lot closer on price.


----------



## Galactic Mushroom

Have you stopped now? because I thought that you were going to go for another couple weeks?? I had like £150 to spend


----------



## Bradley

The online shop has officially closed down. You can still order online for collection in store. 

I was thinking is there anyway you could just send out livefood as yours us a lot cheaper than everywhere else!


----------



## Mhyles

That's upsetting.

I would still be happy to pay a lot of money for shipping as the money you pay for shipping, is money you've saved on products compared to buying them somewhere else.


----------



## Galactic Mushroom

Yeah I don't mind paying for shipping they have so much stuff I can't get any where else was gunna put in a big order


----------



## Montage_Morphs

Another loyal customer lost  Absolutely gutted. Where do I go now?! *sigh*

Coming into the shop is not an option, unless you open up a branch in Scotland...


----------



## Swell Reptiles

*Swell*

Hi folks

Didn't want to pitch in too much on the Surrey Pet Supplies thread as we didn't want to seem unsporting towards another retailer. We wish Petman99 and all at SPS all the best and hopefully your new direction will work out for you.

If there are any RFUK members who now feel stuck for reptile supplies, please take a look at our site. We have over 2,000 products from the likes of Arcadia, Exo Terra, Lucky Reptile, Zoo Med and of course the Swell's own brand. We are also currently doing our best ever prices on VivExotic vivariums and we offer a price match policy.

Again, I hope this post doesn't come across as 'trolling' - just wanted to offer the choice.

Cheers


----------



## spudfarrar

Swell Reptiles said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Didn't want to pitch in too much on the Surrey Pet Supplies thread as we didn't want to seem unsporting towards another retailer. We wish Petman99 and all at SPS all the best and hopefully your new direction will work out for you.
> 
> If there are any RFUK members who now feel stuck for reptile supplies, please take a look at our site. We have over 2,000 products from the likes of Arcadia, Exo Terra, Lucky Reptile, Zoo Med and of course the Swell's own brand. We are also currently doing our best ever prices on VivExotic vivariums and we offer a price match policy.
> 
> Again, I hope this post doesn't come across as 'trolling' - just wanted to offer the choice.
> 
> Cheers


So glad you commented has saved me so much searching through sites when it comes to renewing my uv tubes sure surrey pets will see that your only trying to help their previous customers who have not got the choice to go instore to collect :no1:


----------



## graham40

Bradley said:


> The online shop has officially closed down. You can still order online for collection in store.
> 
> I was thinking is there anyway you could just send out livefood as yours us a lot cheaper than everywhere else!


No you can still get things on live and delivered. Im sure there seeing how it goes


----------



## Galactic Mushroom

graham40 said:


> No you can still get things on live and delivered. Im sure there seeing how it goes


No it's shut I had an order of about £150 in my basket then went to the checkout and you can only collect instore there is no delivery offered

Swell is good made a order with them before and they were great but they need more products same with seapets there great as well will be shopping with them two from now on


----------



## Duq

Doesnt make sense to me... Just switch to DPD instead of royal mail ( like most buisness have ).

Think their is a bit more to it then the Royal mail postal charges but hey! :gasp:


----------



## maxcherry

Am i the last to know:gasp:. Placed an order to find out it's collect instore :blush:.

This sucks, big time. Not useing swell due to last time i had an order i ended up with mites in the bark:censor:

Guess i will have to use the Local pet shop but it's going to be a job and a half traveling on two buses to get the stuff home (taxi fares to expensive).

Guess i can delete SP from my 'Bookmark':sad:

I blame the Govermant......and South Korea:devil:


----------



## CPT BJ

Theres still plenty of other good retailers, such as Blue Lizard Reptiles, Swell, Seapets etc...


----------



## petman99

We have just had an offer on the table from a major supplier re on line sales so watch this space over the next week.


----------



## Stephan Grundy

Well, I called Surrey, hoping they would still do the odd bit of shipping on direct order. No, they do not ship any more.

Hope Royal Mail or whoever y'all at Swell Reptiles use isn't gouging too badly for heavier items to Ireland, as I had been planning to order one of the larger bags of hemp substrate along with some other stuff this month...


----------



## Donnie76

maxcherry said:


> Not useing swell due to last time i had an order i ended up with mites in the bark:censor:


Were they snake mites or harmless wood mites as swell so not keep reptiles in their warehouse so the chances of getting snake mites are going to be slim to none?


----------



## maxcherry

Donnie76 said:


> Were they snake mites or harmless wood mites as swell so not keep reptiles in their warehouse so the chances of getting snake mites are going to be slim to none?


They were snake mites, they came in the bag of repti bark:Na_Na_Na_Na:

It was a very expensive experiance:devil:


----------



## my_shed

maxcherry said:


> They were snake mites, they came in the bag of repti bark:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> It was a very expensive experiance:devil:


Very expensive? A bottle of mite off isn't that expensive, where was the cost?


Am also hoping SPS will maintain an online presence, they've been my preferred online retailer due to quick service, excellent costs, and most importantly to me, good packaging which has meant no broken UV tubes arriving through the post:2thumb:

Dave


----------



## rsklReptiles

my_shed said:


> Very expensive? A bottle of mite off isn't that expensive, where was the cost?
> 
> 
> Am also hoping SPS will maintain an online presence, they've been my preferred online retailer due to quick service, excellent costs, and most importantly to me, good packaging which has meant no broken UV tubes arriving through the post:2thumb:
> 
> Dave


A bottle of mite off does nothing to mites

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## petman99

We now have all the reptile products on our website available for on line ordering plus a flat fee for courier shipping and a flat fee for royal mail and Ireland and Scottish Highlands coming this afternoon.

Hope you all happy now.


----------



## Galactic Mushroom

I'm still not getting the option to have it delivered???

Edit: it's ok now I cleared Cart and signed out and it's fine now


----------



## skilzo

I was going to order stuff as well but didn't think you were delivering ah well 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## petman99

skilzo said:


> I was going to order stuff as well but didn't think you were delivering ah well
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


Sorted back from Today.


----------



## Paul_MTS

rosswaa said:


> A bottle of mite off does nothing to mites
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


A can of Ardap does but still you can hardly blame a shop for mites in substrate.

It's a known risk of using bark and substrates, especially moist ones.

This thread is funny though, people don't realise the amount of staff and costs behind a large online business.

Just the packaging bill will run into the thousands weekly.

Congrats on going back online.


----------



## rsklReptiles

Paul_MTS said:


> A can of Ardap does but still you can hardly blame a shop for mites in substrate.
> 
> It's a known risk of using bark and substrates, especially moist ones.
> 
> This thread is funny though, people don't realise the amount of staff and costs behind a large online business.
> 
> Just the packaging bill will run into the thousands weekly.
> 
> Congrats on going back online.


What's this got to do with me? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul_MTS

Was merely agreeing with your comment about the Mite-Off, not the greatest stuff.

Should of quoted the guy that thinks substrate is guaranteed mite free from everywhere.


----------



## rsklReptiles

Paul_MTS said:


> Was merely agreeing with your comment about the Mite-Off, not the greatest stuff.
> 
> Should of quoted the guy that thinks substrate is guaranteed mite free from everywhere.


Ahh it looked like it was aimed solely at me lol

Mites can come in from anywhere. Orchid bark I think is especially bad which is why I stick to newspaper or repticard
No nature=hopefully no mites

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul_MTS

Yeh sorry should of thought that one out better haha.

Indeedy, USED to use orchid bark cause it looks purdy but stick to newspaper for cleanliness now.


----------



## rsklReptiles

Paul_MTS said:


> Yeh sorry should of thought that one out better haha.
> 
> Indeedy, USED to use orchid bark cause it looks purdy but stick to newspaper for cleanliness now.


Yup bang on mate. Looks good but massive headache and a few cans of Cali to get rid of the things that snuck in

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## my_shed

rosswaa said:


> A bottle of mite off does nothing to mites
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Not sure about that, having had several snakes come too me with mites, I've always cleared them successfully with an application of Mite-Off. A liberal application is important, I think often people give a little spray and expect it to work effectively, you do need to use enough to affect all the mites, but it does work.

Back to the thread, I'm glad to see the online side will be continuing, looking forward to placing my order shortly :2thumb:

Dave


----------



## rsklReptiles

my_shed said:


> Not sure about that, having had several snakes come too me with mites, I've always cleared them successfully with an application of Mite-Off. A liberal application is important, I think often people give a little spray and expect it to work effectively, you do need to use enough to affect all the mites, but it does work.
> 
> Back to the thread, I'm glad to see the online side will be continuing, looking forward to placing my order shortly :2thumb:
> 
> Dave


Well iv tried it and no effect. On the package it even states its to prevent mites or something alone those lines. It doesn't kill eggs and its as effective as the water with oil on top method which is a hell of a lot cheaper. 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## petman99

*SPS On Line Website*

To put everyone straight we are going to be carrying on doing on line sale of all our products featured on website not just reptile but fro all other pet departments as well.

We have looked it hard and adjusted some prices where we need to so some products have gone up and some products have gone down as well.

Our shipping via Inter-Link 1 hour service has not changed and is still £4.99.

We will also be adding new lines to website on a daily basis.

We will be sending out an email later this week to this effect.

Also all loyalty points gained are still available to use plus any more orders placed will gain even more loyalty points.


----------



## weemanelite

So your not closing the online side! :whistling2:


----------



## petman99

weemanelite said:


> So your not closing the online side! :whistling2:


No we are fully open for business as usual and lots more products being added.


----------



## Fordyl2k

Great News !


----------



## deefa139

petman99 said:


> No we are fully open for business as usual and lots more products being added.



So this whole thread was a complete waste of time then !


----------



## Luke

petman99 said:


> No we are fully open for business as usual and lots more products being added.


 
Great news, always good to take a seat outside the cricle and look in and you normally see things clearer and make much better decisions in the end.
Now cue the cynics who will believe it was a marketing ploy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Stephan Grundy

Wonderful, we'll be ordering very shortly!


----------



## petman99

deefa139 said:


> So this whole thread was a complete waste of time then !


The tread was not a waste of time as we were going to close on line side down but due to all the support from RFUK members and ideas of how to offset rising postage costs etc we looked at it and now have applied this so we are going to keep website sales up and running and also try and improve on the service what we gave before this started.


----------



## Sollytear

Thank you  I use that website myself, and then pick up in person (well, send the GF any way). Glad you can keep it open.


----------



## GraphicMan

petman99 said:


> To put everyone straight we are going to be carrying on doing on line sale of all our products featured on website not just reptile but fro all other pet departments as well.
> 
> We have looked it hard and adjusted some prices where we need to so some products have gone up and some products have gone down as well.
> 
> Our shipping via Inter-Link 1 hour service has not changed and is still £4.99.
> 
> We will also be adding new lines to website on a daily basis.
> 
> We will be sending out an email later this week to this effect.
> 
> Also all loyalty points gained are still available to use plus any more orders placed will gain even more loyalty points.



That's great news!

I can now order my bugs while laying in bed and have them delivered instead of actually having to get up and travel to your shop. 

Not that I'm lazy or anything..... :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: 


:lol2:



Seriously though, this will come in handy for me when I am unable to get to the shop.


----------



## petman99

GraphicMan said:


> That's great news!
> 
> I can now order my bugs while laying in bed and have them delivered instead of actually having to get up and travel to your shop.
> 
> Not that I'm lazy or anything..... :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, this will come in handy for me when I am unable to get to the shop.


Glad we can be of service to you again and we plan to bring the biggest amount of reptile products both on line and in store anywhere in the UK.


----------



## mi0sam

Really glad to hear your sticking with the online store.

Sam


----------



## chalky76

I have to be honest, I stopped using you about a year ago when you no longer sold dog food for delivery. I used to buy several bags at once and also add on some other bits as well. Anyhow youve stated *"we are going to be carrying on doing on line sale of all our products featured on website not just reptile but fro all other pet departments as well." Does that mean you're now doing dog food online again? 

I may actually start using your services again :whistling2:


----------



## berbers

Cant believe people have been knocking SPS on this thread, they've always given me top service and i'm delighted they're not stopping on line orders after all!!


----------



## Ribbens

I tried to order a few things online yesterday but at checkout it only gave me the option to collect from store? I ordered from Swell reptiles instead


----------



## Swell Reptiles

*Swelltastic*

Did somebody say our name? :whistling2:

Thanks for your custom! :flrt:

By the way we're just in the process of listing another 700 products so stay tuned. :cheers:
Sorry about the smilies, don't know what came over us....


----------



## Luke

Ive ordered from both swell and SPS, theyre both great with all areas like customer service, delivery and price, the only difference was with SPS i got my stuff a little quicker.

Now I feel like a child in an awkward divorce settlement :lol2:


----------



## Swell Reptiles

*Justice!*

Oh no, does that mean us dressing up as Spiderman and climbing up the town hall to get custody of you?


----------



## petman99

chalky76 said:


> I have to be honest, I stopped using you about a year ago when you no longer sold dog food for delivery. I used to buy several bags at once and also add on some other bits as well. Anyhow youve stated *"we are going to be carrying on doing on line sale of all our products featured on website not just reptile but fro all other pet departments as well." Does that mean you're now doing dog food online again?
> 
> I may actually start using your services again :whistling2:


We are doing all products on line again including dog food yes plus loads more products going to be added daily.


----------



## petman99

mi0sam said:


> Really glad to hear your sticking with the online store.
> 
> Sam



Thank You


----------



## petman99

berbers said:


> Cant believe people have been knocking SPS on this thread, they've always given me top service and i'm delighted they're not stopping on line orders after all!!


Thank You for comments.


----------



## petman99

Ribbens said:


> I tried to order a few things online yesterday but at checkout it only gave me the option to collect from store? I ordered from Swell reptiles instead


Sorry for that our site will let you do all reptile products now again as well as all pet departments we have still just got to do a bit more on aquatic products.


----------



## petman99

We will also promise to do the best price on any product and if you do find it cheaper we will issue you a gift certificate for the difference to use against your next purchase.
Also we still do our on line loyalty scheme as well that earns you 1% of your total back in points to use or collect against next order.


----------



## 66921

Mark,

I am glad you are keeping up with online sales. I've been into your store a number of times and spent a lot of money but mostly online when it's convenient.

Even when I've had problems with something I've bought from you, the returns process has been easy and reliable.

If words of encouragement will keep you open, then here I am saying you are bloody fantastic! I'll be sure to purchase from you more often if it means you stay open!


----------



## 66921

Don't worry swell I love you guys too!


----------



## rexob

MrC4FF said:


> Mark,
> 
> I am glad you are keeping up with online sales. I've been into your store a number of times and spent a lot of money but mostly online when it's convenient.
> 
> Even when I've had problems with something I've bought from you, the returns process has been easy and reliable.
> 
> If words of encouragement will keep you open, then here I am saying you are bloody fantastic! I'll be sure to purchase from you more often if it means you stay open!


AGREED i have purchased using the online store and found you to have the best price, and very fast shipping, i was worried when i read you were closing the online stone, now i know you are still open i shall be ordering again :2thumb:


----------



## petman99

rexob said:


> AGREED i have purchased using the online store and found you to have the best price, and very fast shipping, i was worried when i read you were closing the online stone, now i know you are still open i shall be ordering again :2thumb:


Thank You guys it is because of all of you on the forum and what was said that made us look at it again and keep it going.
Also we do have the biggest range of reptile products available in the UK.
Thanks again guys for the words.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL

petman99 said:


> Thank You guys it is because of all of you on the forum and what was said that made us look at it again and keep it going.
> *Also we do have the biggest range of reptile products available in the UK*.
> Thanks again guys for the words.


That should read " a big range " surely as you dont have any more reptile products than anyone else with a Peregrine Livefoods Account?

So by my reckoning thats at least 40 other online sellers that can also boast the biggest range of reptile products in the UK.


----------



## petman99

LFBP-NEIL said:


> That should read " a big range " surely as you dont have any more reptile products than anyone else with a Peregrine Livefoods Account?
> 
> So by my reckoning thats at least 40 other online sellers that can also boast the biggest range of reptile products in the UK.


We don't only do peregrine reptile products we also do a lot of others from other brands as well

Yes i do reckon we have the most reptile products for sale on the website plus in store on show as well.


----------



## tropical_shark

So has this shop completely shut down now? Would have been nice to receive a refund for the products that never showed up


----------



## CPT BJ

tropical_shark said:


> So has this shop completely shut down now? Would have been nice to receive a refund for the products that never showed up


 It has closed I believe you have to go back throw your Bank or PayPal for a refund.


----------



## maxcherry

https://www.facebook.com/surreypets


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

maxcherry said:


> https://www.facebook.com/surreypets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image


1 person likes this.... I thought maybe a few more would have, then again no one like to see people loose their jobs (unless said person is a tool ) even rivals.


----------



## Swell Reptiles

*surrey*

There's not much to say really is there? Like you say, you have to feel for any workers who lose their jobs and a shame if anybody doesn't get their money back for goods they never received.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

Swell Reptiles said:


> There's not much to say really is there? Like you say, you have to feel for any workers who lose their jobs and a shame if anybody doesn't get their money back for goods they never received.


No I'm not talking about the thread in general, I'm talking about the Facebook screen post above... It has one like which I find odd.


----------



## Geomyda

*Hersham and Walton pet supplies*

Whilst visiting a customer, not pet related, this week in Lyon Road in Hersham, I noticed that the former premises of Surrey pet supplies had once again opened its doors. New name and brand.
Imagine the additional surprise, when a character who looked very like, (identical) to Mark, one of the previous owners appeared at the front door. The premises seemed quite busy and trade was obviously brisk.
Is this a resurrection, or a reincarnation?


----------



## RhacodactyBoy

Geomyda said:


> Whilst visiting a customer, not pet related, this week in Lyon Road in Hersham, I noticed that the former premises of Surrey pet supplies had once again opened its doors. New name and brand.
> Imagine the additional surprise, when a character who looked very like, (identical) to Mark, one of the previous owners appeared at the front door. The premises seemed quite busy and trade was obviously brisk.
> Is this a resurrection, or a reincarnation?


Lol another one haha I don't think I can count on both hands anymore how many times they have closed and re opened again. It's quite comical


----------



## frogworlduk

It will be interesting to see how big they get again. With loads of new stores taking their place.


----------



## spottymint

Wonder why this thread came up, thought "whys that old post opened?"

Just looked at the new website, no mention of reptile goods, but an alive and running website. :whistling2:


----------



## weemanelite

RhacodactyBoy said:


> Lol another one haha I don't think I can count on both hands anymore how many times they have closed and re opened again. It's quite comical


Well surprise surprise the same name pops up having a go. You were a regular customer and are very quick to have a dig. What's wrong with the guy working in the same business. You must have small hands if you can name more than a handful of names I would be impressed. Challenge set!

I shop there for dog food and reptile food. The only reptile stuff they sell is livefood at £1.39 a tub and frozen at similar prices to the old days.

and people say RFUK members aren't bitchy!


----------



## stark

weemanelite said:


> and people say RFUK members aren't bitchy!


Who said that?..!

Tom


----------



## GraphicMan

RhacodactyBoy said:


> Lol another one haha I don't think I can count on both hands anymore how many times they have closed and re opened again. It's quite comical



I will tell you what I find comical, the fact the 'chairman' of SRAS leaves sarky comments all over this forum, while advertising SRAS all over his footer :lol2:

What a fantastic advertisement for the mentality of the people in charge of your group. :bash:


On a brighter note, thanks for bringing this topic back into my feed. I have been paying over £2 per tub of livefood..... Looks like I can now get it cheaper again


----------

